# DaYan Zhanchi vs GuHong



## koreancuber (Aug 15, 2011)

This review will mainly compare the Zhanchi and the GuHong (Read THIS before reading this review ).​
I will not give this cube, or any cube, a 10/10, because no cube is ever perfect.
This cube was lubed only by Maru lube, and has been broken in for about a week.
This cube HAS the anchors (hooks) on the edges, just because it was already assembled with them on.

*First Impressions of the Zhanchi*

When I opened the box, it was stickered with standard Dayan (dull) stickers and had no lube on it. It was quite stiff and hard to turn. The edges and corners were quite sharp and unfriendly in many areas, and as soon as I unboxed the cube, I had to take my exacto knife and smooth down the sharp edges and corners. The stickers were moderate, although a bit dull. After lubed with Maru lube, the cube was flying fast.

*Pictures*







The unstickered Zhanchi.






The two corners and one edge of the Zhanchi (after lubed).






The core and inner pieces of the unstickered Zhanchi.






[Top] Zhanchi corners and edge
[Bottom] GuHong corners and edge






The insides of the Zhanchi (unstickered) and the GuHong (stickered).






GuHong
ZhanChi

*Rating*

Smoothness : 8.8/10
Speed : 9.9/10
Corner cutting : 9.7/10
Stability (popping frequency) : 9.9/10
Reliability (how crazy you can turn without lock-up or pops) : 8.4/10
Lockup resistance : 7.1/10
Quality (of plastic, core, etc) : 9.4/10
Quietness : 8.1/10
Feel : crisp, fast
Overall : One of the fastest cubes I've owned, and maybe even too fast. Speed, corner-cutting, stability and the quality of the cube is outstanding, but as you can see, the others may lack a bit compared to the GuHong.

*THE Review*

*Smoothness* (8.8/10) - This cube, compared to the GuHong, is quite crisp. It is also slightly clicky, but other than those two, the Zhanchi is fine off in smoothness. The GuHong, with a rating of 9.9/10 in smoothness, is by far the winner in this category.

*Speed* (9.9/10) - VERY fast, almost uncontrollably fast. The GuHong, in the other hand, is quite slow and mushy, which is why it got a 8.4/10 in the category of speed.

*Corner cutting* (9.7/10) - As expected, the Zhanchi is almost perfect in corner cutting. With the exception of accidently cutting the opposite direction, this cube has the best corner cutting ability I have ever seen in a cube. The Zhanchi wins the Guhong by 0.3 points in corner cutting.

*Stability (popping frequency)* (9.9/10) - With the anchors (hooks) on, the Zhanchi will NOT pop, unless you do abnormal things to your cube. Although I haven't tried the cube without anchors, I'm pretty sure even without them, the Zhanchi will win this category. (GuHong - 8.8/10)

*Reliability (how crazy you can turn without lock-up or pops)* (8.4/10) - The pops are not a problem in this cube, but rather the lockups due to the speed of the cube. Lockups are also caused by accidental corner cuts in wrong directions. The GuHong is also rated 8.4 because of its frequent pops, with no lockups.

*Lockup resistance* (7.1/10) - The Zhanchi's uncontrollable speed is probably its worst quality, because it causes many other problems, such as lock ups, therefore, I gave the cube a low score. The GuHong, in the other hand, is outstanding with Lockup resistance and was given a 9.1/10.

*Quality* (9.4/10) - The quality of the plastic was fine, but the sharp, uncut edges of the edges and corners of the cube was quiet disappointing. The GuHong (although I think Cameron may have smoothened the sharp edges) gets a 9.8/10.

*Quietness* (8.1/10) - It's loud, crispy and clicky. Nothing more. The GuHong is quiet, creamy and smooth, which is why it got a 9.7/10 in quietness.

*Feel* (crispy, clicky) - Compared to the GuHong, the Zhanchi is quite rough. Although this is personal preference, I think I may like the crisp and fastness of the Zhanchi over the smooth, creamy feel of the GuHong.

*Overall*

The DaYan Zhanchi is a well rounded cube, rating wise, with many pros and cons.

Pros: Fast, excellent in cutting corners, little to no popping, fine quality plastic (with the exception of the sharp edges)

Cons: Loud, a lot of lockups, not very smooth.

*Comparison to the GuHong*

I think in the end, the Zhanchi and GuHong are both very fine cubes, but are very different.
The crisp, fastness of the Zhanchi and the smooth, quiet feel of the GuHong are mainly depended on one's personal preference.
So in other words, if you like quiet, smooth cubes, I recommend you to buy the GuHong, but if you like fast, clicky cubes, I recommend you to try out the Zhanchi.​


----------



## Engberg91 (Aug 15, 2011)

very very good review!


----------



## Muesli (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nicely done, however.


> a lot of lockups



I disagree. Try tightening the Zhanchi. I only ever get lockups on my cube if I'm doing something spectacularly stupid.


----------



## cycle (Aug 15, 2011)

was the guhong fresh out of the box?
i recently got a pink guhong and a white zhanchi. and the zhanchi is completely smooth but the guhong clicky (completely different to my heavily used black lubix ultimate guhong, which is very smooth).


----------



## Innocence (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh. My. Freaking. Gosh. Another post from KoreanCuber! Hi btw. /offtopic

Nice review, I've been hearing nothing but good reviews of the Zhanchi. I'm feeling really compelled to hurry up and buy one.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 15, 2011)

Sand down the bottom of the corners where the T parts catch on the molding imperfections and then tell us what you think.


----------



## Erdos (Aug 15, 2011)

Good review, but I don't think you should stereotype the two cubes too much like that. In other words, I wouldn't particularly say something like "go for the Gu Hong if you like a smooth, creamy feel and go for the Zhanchi if you like a crispy, clicky feel." I feel that may not be entirely true and surely, the difference certainly can't be as big as it is for the F-II versus A-V.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 15, 2011)

Excellent job posting this!


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks to all!
@SneakyPMan - I'll try it out and add more to the original post
@Innocence - HAI


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 20, 2011)

Did you ever try touching up the corners?


----------



## Bapao (Aug 20, 2011)

Early pic of the ZhanChi...






The ZhanChi is the b*stard child of the Godly GuHong and a black LingYun...IZO predicted the ZC and made it real before the actual cube was even out...


----------



## timeless (Aug 20, 2011)

what about lingyun?


----------



## Bapao (Aug 20, 2011)

timeless said:


> what about lingyun?


 
The LingYun will inevitably be in our hearts and in our minds _long_ after things "progress". To me, the LingYun is the epitome of the 3x3x3...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 21, 2011)

wouldn't putting torpedos on a guhong make it a zhanchi with a skinnier edge piece?


----------



## adamantrvs81 (Aug 21, 2011)

What about the lubix zhanchi and lubix guhong? Is it really a better improvement from the normal ones?


----------



## timeless (Aug 21, 2011)

Bapao said:


> The LingYun will inevitably be in our hearts and in our minds _long_ after things "progress". To me, the LingYun is the epitome of the 3x3x3...


 
lol u can say that to zhanchi too


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 22, 2011)

@SneakyPandaman - not yet. I'll try it out this weekend


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, mr guhong main here ordered himself a zhanchi couple days back. I'll see what i think of it....


----------



## slowhand (Aug 23, 2011)

koreancuber said:


> ... The GuHong is also rated 8.4 because of its frequent pops, with no lockups.



Interesting. I've never had a single pop with my GuHong (4 months of steady cubing with it now). I must have mine tensioned just enough differently that it doesn't happen. Either that, or the white GuHongs don't pop like the black ones (I use white only).


----------



## nupityS (Aug 24, 2011)

*guhong or zhanchi*

hi, im gonna order from Icubemart cubes.
and lubix are too expencive.
what to buy, guhong that lubed with lubix, or zhanchi that lube with lubix?
actually, its guhong ultimate without the mod or zhanchi without the mod.
whats to choose?


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 24, 2011)

I would choose GuHong. I think It's best cube.
As I heard ZhanChi when pop it just explodes.


----------



## nupityS (Aug 24, 2011)

ok. more pepole?


----------



## cycle (Aug 24, 2011)

guhong is the crispier one out of the box.
zhanchi is the smoother one. and the corner cutting is better.


----------



## Engberg91 (Aug 24, 2011)

cycle said:


> *zhanchi* is the crispier one out of the box.
> *guhong* is the smoother one. and the corner cutting is better.


Fixed

I recommend the zhanchi without the torpedos and some lubix in it.


----------



## nupityS (Aug 24, 2011)

so buy guhong that lubed with lubix?


----------



## lionheart4417 (Aug 24, 2011)

Why dont you buy Fusion?
Its Guhong which is moded & it has torpedos
its really better than Zhanchi but a little expensive!


----------



## cycle (Aug 24, 2011)

Engberg91 said:


> Fixed
> 
> I recommend the zhanchi without the torpedos and some lubix in it.


 
don't fix my posts ever again.


----------



## nupityS (Aug 24, 2011)

lionheart4417 said:


> Why dont you buy Fusion?
> Its Guhong which is moded & it has torpedos
> its really better than Zhanchi but a little expensive!


 
too expencive..


----------



## Jostle (Aug 24, 2011)

Both are _really_ good, it's up to you. You can't really go wrong with either of them IMO.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 24, 2011)

Both cubes are worth getting, and you should definitely get them at some point, but I would recommend a GuHong with torpedos.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2011)

cycle said:


> i don't want you to fix my posts ever again.


 fixed

from the cubes ive felt i prefer the zhanchi and am going to order one today.


----------



## shelley (Aug 24, 2011)

vcuber13, "Don't fix my posts ever again." is a grammatically valid sentence. See the imperative sentence and implied subject.

cycle, not being open to criticism is a poor attitude to get you through life. You're not perfect, and if no one ever corrects you, how will you ever learn from your mistakes?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2011)

i know, i was making a little joke and saying that he has no control over posts like it


----------



## Hershey (Aug 24, 2011)

cycle said:


> Don't fix my posts ever again.


 
Fixed. "Don't" wasn't capitalized.


----------



## kurtaz (Aug 24, 2011)

i prefer zhanchi.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the GuHong. I disagree 100% when people say it is crispy. 

If you want an Ultimate GuHong and don't want to drop down 20 bucks, you can do the 48 point edge mod and it's the exact same thing. Just make sure when you lube it with Lubix, make sure to lube the washers, screws, centers, core, etc. Donovan posted a tutorial on how he mods his Ultimates right here.

I've never had a ZhanChi, but in my opinion the GuHong is god enough to be anyone's main cube. Then again, it's all personal preference, I just believe that the ZhanChi is too pricey...


----------



## cycle (Aug 24, 2011)

shelley said:


> cycle, not being open to criticism is a poor attitude to get you through life. You're not perfect, and if no one ever corrects you, how will you ever learn from your mistakes?



we are not talking criticism here. i don't know why you think you need to lecture me like this.
he invalidated my answer with his own opinion in the rudest way. now you say my post is in fact a mistake that needs to be corrected? i don't want an answer on that.


----------



## shelley (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't say that particular post was a mistake. It's just your attitude. You never want people to correct you "ever again". What if you make a mistake in the future?

You might also note that the similar responses only came about because you're apparently taking this correction business so seriously. It's not rude, it's just what people do on forums sometimes as a shortcut to typing out a whole contradiction.


----------



## benskoning (Aug 24, 2011)

I love my guhong


----------



## cycle (Aug 24, 2011)

shelley said:


> I didn't say that particular post was a mistake. It's just your attitude. You never want people to correct you "ever again". What if you make a mistake in the future?
> 
> You might also note that the similar responses only came about because you're apparently taking this correction business so seriously. It's not rude, it's just what people do on forums sometimes as a shortcut to typing out a whole contradiction.



again. i didn't make a mistake. therefore i don´t need to be corrected. i didn't say i don't want people to ever correct me again. it was a specific response to engberg. i don't mind when someone corrects an error i make.

i don´t know why u can't see that this post was made to invalidate my answer in a rude way. and then 2 more posts with the sole purpose of making fun of me. how come i have to defend myself? but hey...i am the ******* here. i will never post again in this forum because it will be fixed, made fun of or attacked anyway.


----------



## radmin (Aug 24, 2011)

I have all the Dayan cubes. They are all good. If they were all stolen and I could only buy 1 cube. It would be ZhanChi. 
That said, I have three ZhanChi's and they are all slightly different. GuHong is too sensitive to lube. It gets gummy if you don't lube it exactly right.

If you aren't willing to buy a couple and experiment I'd save up for the lubix version. I tried them all at Nationals. They are set the the perfect tension and have the perfect amount of lube. I honestly feel the lubix version are at peak performance for each model. The odds of buying one GuHong and getting it that good is slim. If you-over lube the pieces with Lubix, you can't just wipe it out and start over. It takes a solvent to get it off. Silicone isn't water-soluble. 

As far as GuHong vs ZhanChi, it's preference. I prefer the snappier sound and feel of my best ZhanChi. The GuHong has a muffled sound and a softer feel. Both can be great and both can go south fast.


----------



## radmin (Aug 24, 2011)

cycle said:


> again. i didn't make a mistake. therefore i don´t need to be corrected. i didn't say i don't want people to ever correct me again. it was a specific response to engberg. i don't mind when someone corrects an error i make.
> 
> i don´t know why u can't see that this post was made to invalidate my answer in a rude way. and then 2 more posts with the sole purpose of making fun of me. how come i have to defend myself? but hey...i am the ******* here. i will never post again in this forum because it will be fixed, made fun of or attacked anyway.



1.) You stated your opinion as fact. 
2.) People do the "fixed" thing all the time. I wouldn't consider it rude.
3). When you fire back with a "don't ever..." post, people will flame you. They see that as an over-reaction and will push to get an ever bigger reaction. I'd say claiming to never post again is what they were after.


----------



## nupityS (Aug 24, 2011)

damm you spam my thread!

so I realy think, some pepole say guhong and some zhanchi.
I think I will buy the guhong just because the price


----------



## Vinny (Aug 24, 2011)

nupityS said:


> damm you spam my thread!
> 
> so I realy think, some pepole say guhong and some zhanchi.
> I think I will buy the guhong just because the price


 
Make sure to 48 point edge mod it and lube it correctly, the 48p.e.m. makes the cube so much smoother.


----------



## nupityS (Aug 24, 2011)

but I cant do the mod before lube with lubix.
I dont have lubix so Icubemart will lube my cube.


----------



## timeless (Aug 24, 2011)

can zhanchi cut 45 degree without (factory) lube


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 24, 2011)

I would just say Lubix Fusion cube.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 24, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> I would just say Lubix Fusion cube period.


 
Quit cubing. 
"It's the cuber, not the cube."


I bet someone could use a $6 ghosthand cube and be faster than someone who uses a Lubix Fusion.


----------



## Jostle (Aug 24, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Quit cubing.
> "It's the cuber, not the cube."
> 
> 
> *I bet someone could use a $6 ghosthand cube and be faster than someone who uses a Lubix Fusion.*


 
Yep, and the lubix fusion is terribly overpriced. It's just a guhong with anchors, and it's not like popping is a problem with the guhong anyway. You could get a Godly Guhong for about the same price and he does all this.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 24, 2011)

:fp

This? again?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28982-Dayan-Guhong-or-Dayan-Lingyun
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28906-Guhong-vs-Lingyun-vs-Lunhui
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ltimate-Lubix-Zhanchi-or-just-Dayan-V-Zhanchi
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24512-Dayan-Guhong-vs.-Dayan-Lingyun
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29694-DaYan-Cubes
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24957-Haiyan-Memory-vs.-DaYan-GuHong
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27394-Guhong-vs-Lingyun
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30940-Guhong-vs.-Alpha-V
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28516-Dayan-GuHong-or-Shengen-FII
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25929-F-II-vs-Alpha-V-vs-Dayan-Guhong
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ong-or-F-ii-(both-pre-assembled-and-pre-lubed)
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29502-Dayan-Guhong-or-FII
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ayan-guhong-haiyan-sheng-en-f2-or-type-D-cube
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25102-3x3-Guhong-vs-Lingyun-vs-something-else.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25909-Guhong-or-Lingyun
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22539-F-II-or-the-GuHong
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?31194-Rubik-s-brand-vs-Guhong
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30488-QJ-Pillowed-3x3-vs-Mini-Maru
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30052-Types-of-Cubes...
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27758-Lubix-Elite-vs-Ultimate-GuHong
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30771-Best-Cube
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?12090-The-Best-3x3-Cube....
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29179-What-s-the-best-DIY-Cube-To-Buy-in-2011


----------



## Hershey (Aug 24, 2011)

What I believe a good cube is: 
has a decent speed,
not many lockups,
not many pops.

If your cube has 45 degree corner cutting and/or can reverse corner cut, I consider it extra. You don't need it.


----------



## lanx (Aug 24, 2011)

I would go with zhanchi with lubix. Zhanchi is also better out of the box.


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 24, 2011)

cycle said:


> Approximately half of the members here will never post again in this forum because they are made fun of or attacked.


 
fixed


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 25, 2011)

IMO the Zhanchi is better. Seems to pop less and has better corner cutting.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 25, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28982-Dayan-Guhong-or-Dayan-Lingyun
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28906-Guhong-vs-Lingyun-vs-Lunhui
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ltimate-Lubix-Zhanchi-or-just-Dayan-V-Zhanchi
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24512-Dayan-Guhong-vs.-Dayan-Lingyun
> ...



IT LIVES!! Long time no read. How's it going bruv?


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 31, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> :fp
> 
> This? again?
> 
> ...


 
How long did it took you to find all those links?


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 31, 2011)

I got a zhanchi a few days ago, and I've gotta say that right now, I prefer my guhong.
There's really nothing "wrong" with the guhong per se. Mine isn't even modded, but I don't have any issues with it.

My problem with the zhanchi is that its too fast and the sides move too easily. I can be trying to execute an algorithm, and I accidentally turn the wrong side or something!
I might try tightening it up some more and see if that helps, but it its already at a point where the screws suddenly become much more difficult to turn. I dunno if I can harm it by overtightening or something.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Aug 31, 2011)

I have both,

guhong for good and controlable cube

zhanchi for good but hard to control


but when you can control the zhanchi, it become very good cube


----------



## timeless (Aug 31, 2011)

Andri Maulana said:


> I have both,
> 
> guhong for good and controlable cube
> 
> ...


 




is this a zhanchi? i think there a torpedo on the right side


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 31, 2011)

timeless said:


> is this a zhanchi? i think there a torpedo on the right side


 
Thats a GuHong, ZhanChi corners fit together different. You put that piece you thought was an anchor into either the top or bottom slots of a corner piece, and then the other 3 fit onto it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 31, 2011)

Also, the edge pieces of the ZhanChi have V-cube 3-like wings.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 2, 2011)

ZhanChi, no competition.

Out of the Box:
GuHong- slow, bad cutting
ZhanChi- PreLubed with excellent lube, good cutting, almost 45

After Lubing:
GuHong- Great cutting (40-45), smooth, fast
ZhanChi- Fabulous cutting (45-60), smooth, lightning speed.

Pops:
GuHong- ~1/16 solves
ZhanChi- 1/500 solves

Note: I have my zhanchi with torpedoes. I haven't taken them out even though some people prefer it that way, I'm too lazy.


----------



## nupityS (Sep 2, 2011)

I have more options now:
guhong, zhanchi, lingyun V2


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 2, 2011)

Dude, seriously.













Sticky: *"What cube should I get?" The Cube Choice Question Thread *





daniel0731ex said:


> :fp
> 
> This? again?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuberty (Oct 31, 2011)

Guhong is better without lubix, but with lubix and no torpedos, Zhanchi takes the prize. I own both of them, just the zhanchi is stickerless.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 31, 2011)

Cuberty said:


> Guhong is better without lubix, but with lubix and no torpedos, Zhanchi takes the prize. I own both of them, just the zhanchi is stickerless.


 
What's the point of even bumping this thread?


----------



## AnAverageJo (Nov 7, 2011)

Zanchi with the lubix ultimate mod!!


----------



## JAYperm (Nov 7, 2011)

I dont have a GuHong so i wont recomend a cube but ill tell u i have a Zhanchi and honestly it gets boring if u use it every day.thats why i use myType C more.i only use the ZhanChi for timed solves


----------



## Godmil (Nov 7, 2011)

Boring? What makes a type-C more exciting?


----------



## JAYperm (Nov 7, 2011)

I like the sound xD im weird...plus u never know when its gonna pop..thats exciting,like playing operation


----------



## jaywong88 (Nov 11, 2011)

according to my opinion Zhanchi is better than Guhong...
but still up to you...some people like guhong better than zhanchi..
confusing...
i'm still saving till end of this year..zhanchi..wait for me..


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 11, 2011)

I personally prefer the GuHong over the ZhanChi because I love the feel, but I get better times on the ZhanChi.


----------



## Pitzu (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I have just got my new ZanChi cubes and I gon a Guhong in the summer. My question is: Is it worth gluing the parts of elements or not?
I know a lot of cubers who don't glue them but does anyone have experience with gluing?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't think gluing is a good idea. Are you afraid that the parts will come off or something?


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 26, 2011)

The center caps do come off...you might want to refer to this tutorial by Cameron Brown...


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 26, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> The center caps do come off...you might want to refer to this tutorial by Cameron Brown...


 
Lol, his voice was soo high! 
anyway, I just stuck paper under mine.


----------



## FLYCUBE (Nov 26, 2011)

seriously guhong needs gluing. 
or maybe just mine.
Edge pieces are okay but the corner peices are a disaster!!
there's something that holds the 3 small corner pieces together.
and that snaps on many medium-large corner cutting.
which makes 1 samll part of a corner piece to flop around.. 
And i dis assembly it and glue it and do that for all 8 corners ;;;;;;;;;;;;;
So i sold it .haha.
to a friend who doesn't really know that much about cubeing.
and i asked him to buy me a zhanchi.
and I love my zhanchi.
I have white, black, and stickerless.
and personally, I dont recommend 48 piont edge mod.
i did that to my guhong and lubed it with lubix.
it is really smooth but because you shaved off the bump, it kinda wants to over shoot.
for me, those bumps kinda controlls my speed.
and plus, i really like the feeling without mod .;


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 27, 2011)

FLYCUBE said:


> seriously guhong needs gluing.
> or maybe just mine.
> Edge pieces are okay but the corner peices are a disaster!!
> there's something that holds the 3 small corner pieces together.
> ...



After looking over this thread for a while, this is the only comment that contains grammatical mistakes.
Advice: Less fragmented sentences.

OT: I love the zhanchi, the clickiness is amazing, but zhanchi is terrible without lubing.


----------



## ffiti (Mar 6, 2012)

Do you have to use stickers with the corners cut off, or will regular square stickers fit on the corner cubies?


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 7, 2012)

ffiti said:


> Do you have to use stickers with the corners cut off, or will regular square stickers fit on the corner cubies?


 
If you get the small sized ones from CubeSmith you won't have to.


----------



## yockee (Mar 7, 2012)

Personally, the OLD Gu Hongs destroy everything (I do have to agree about the Ling Yun), but the New Hongs are garbage.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 7, 2012)

my guhong feels fast and my zhanchi stiff and it pops a lot


----------



## scrubofcubes (Mar 8, 2012)

If i have a linyun v2 and i think its too clicky for my taste, should i get a zhanchi or a guhong v2?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Mar 8, 2012)

scrubofcubes said:


> If i have a linyun v2 and i think its too clicky for my taste, should i get a zhanchi or a guhong v2?


 The guhong v2 is great if you want a smooth cube.

I prefer guhongs. Both are great cubes I just prefer the feel of my guhong.


----------



## scrubofcubes (Mar 9, 2012)

Is the zhanchi somewhat smooth?


----------



## TimMc (Mar 11, 2012)

Guhong 2 is really good. It has replaced my Zhanchi and Lingyun 2 for 2h and oh respectively.

EDIT: Scrap what I just said. Someone dropped my Guhong 2 this afternoon and screwed up the core/tension. 

Tim.


----------



## scrubofcubes (Mar 11, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Guhong 2 is really good. It has replaced my Zhanchi and Lingyun 2 for 2h and oh respectively.
> 
> EDIT: Scrap what I just said. Someone dropped my Guhong 2 this afternoon and screwed up the core/tension.
> 
> Tim.


 
Do you still recommend it over the zhanchi?


----------



## Sillas (Mar 11, 2012)

In rule, Zhanchi is technically better than Guhong, but it's all personal preferences.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 11, 2012)

scrubofcubes said:


> Do you still recommend it over the zhanchi?



Yes. I think the Guhong 2 is a good all-rounder. So I'll still use it primarily.

The three cubes mentioned are all good enough to enable me to achieve an 8 second solve. Having said that, I'm currently too slow to do an 8 second solve. 

Tim.


----------



## zmikecuber (Mar 12, 2012)

I really love my old guhong. it pops alot more than my zhanchi, but my zhanchi still pops a considerable amount of the time. the zhanchi feels really really stiff, doesnt cut corners very well and actually feels hard to turn. I lubed it with jigaloo and have been working with it for months now... not sure what's wrong with it. maybe it's just my personal preference... I must say I personally dont really like its feel. anyway I took out the torpedoes and its a bit faster now but not nearly as good as my old guhong.


----------



## musicninja17 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow this thread is old. After using zhan chi for a long time now after switching from ghuong, I can say that the Zhan-chi is vastly superior.


----------



## NOLAcuber (Apr 23, 2012)

I own a guhong, lingyun, and zhanchi. All w 48 point edge mod, corners have been shaved, and center piece mod. The zhanchi is by far the smoothest of the 3. The guhong is smooth don't get me wrong but zhanchi is SOO much more so.


----------



## pdilla (Apr 23, 2012)

After considerable modding and breaking in of both my Guhong and Zhanchi, I've found the Zhanchi to just be all around better at corner cutting, smoothness, speed, etc. Maybe I just got myself a Wednesday Zhanchi, and a meh Guhong, but it is like night and day to me.


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 24, 2012)

i personally like my zhanchi better than my guhong, maybe because once i got it i stopped really using my guhong, but also it just felt smoother and easier to turn.

however that being said, i am currently using my guhong because i left my zhanchi at a part time tutoring place i work at and i won't be there until saturday so i'm using my guhong for the week. it feels nice, but it's just a different feel from the zhanchi.


----------



## laoistom (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Guys this is my first post but I just had to put it out there. I bought a Store Bought Rubik's 3x3x3 about 5 weeks ago determined to solve my first Cube. After a bit of learning and a bit of practice I solved my first cube and was absolutely delighted with myself. SInce that first solve i've been putting a lot of time into learning F2L and i'm really getting through it quite well. My solve time is averaging at 1 minute and 40 seconds (I did only start 5 weeks ago). Recently I followed a link from one of the forum posts on SpeedSolving to LubixCube and I purchased a GuHong V2. It arrived this morning and i've had maybe 25 minutes with it and feel I have to write this post. I'm absolutely amazed at the difference between this and the veritible mess I was using before. I haven't timed myself with the GuHong yet but if I was averaging 1:40 with the Rubiks I can only imagine what i'll get with this thing. This was the best 30 Euro I have ever spent and it's all thanks to you guys. 

I just had to tell someone. 

Happy Cubing folks, 

TQ


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 25, 2012)

I currently have 3 Zhanchis and a Guhong 2, there is a massive difference in speed as the Zhanchi is a lot faster, but the Zhanchi pops easily if I go too fast and don't control it properly, I currently use my Guhong as my main because I can go as fast as I want and it never pops (not once), although I still think Zhanchi is the best cube as it is capable of achieving amazing speeds with it. I have 2 DIY Zhanchis, a Ultimate Lubix Zhanchi (which is godly) and a normal DIY GuHong.


----------



## FLYCUBE (Apr 26, 2012)

uncontrollably fast??

with maru lube, heck yeah
thats why i use lubix lube
( not quite cuz its diff oil 50,000)
if you over lube it, it gets really sticky and gummy
i use that fact on my zhanchi
i loosen it and over lube it with lubix
its the right tension for my hand of poping
the lube slows down the cube just right
with smoother corner cutting and less lockup
(cuz of that thick lube beetween the pieces with less friction with the plastic)
and i love that crispy-gummy feel of the cube


----------



## TheNoob (Apr 26, 2012)

*Zhanchi Or Guhong V2?*

Which do you think is better? and if better for what reasons. thanks


----------



## samchoochiu (Apr 26, 2012)

u should make this into a poll. I think it will be interesting


----------



## retep (Apr 26, 2012)

Can't really compare as I have only tried a Guhong V2, but it is very smooth and quite fast, however, I think I might actually prefer a "clickier" cube like the zhanchi, I hope to be getting one within the next month (still need to wait about a week to order and then however long shipping takes).

Also lol at your sig, 11.62s to solve a 1x1? 5x as long as it took for the 2x2...

Edit: also ya, my Guhong V2 has only popped on me once when I was aggravated and just almost tried to pop it hoping it would relieve some of my anger... but ya, it is not a real issue at all for me.


----------



## TheNoob (Apr 27, 2012)

retep said:


> Can't really compare as I have only tried a Guhong V2, but it is very smooth and quite fast, however, I think I might actually prefer a "clickier" cube like the zhanchi, I hope to be getting one within the next month (still need to wait about a week to order and then however long shipping takes).
> 
> Also lol at your sig, 11.62s to solve a 1x1? 5x as long as it took for the 2x2...



my zhanchi woops ass but now it pops every solve. and i think the V2 is newer and faster with a rare pop.


----------



## Grillarkatten (Apr 27, 2012)

Guhong V2 has never popped on me. Got mine serviced from iCubemart and I also have a Zhanchi serviced from there. I prefer the zhanchi.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 27, 2012)

I like the Guhong V2 more because of it's smoothness. Both cubes have the speed, corner cutting, and same stickers, so I just like the movement of the Guhong


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 27, 2012)

Tough call. I'm bouncing back and forth between the two right now. When tensioned and lubed the same, they are not much different from each other. Slight difference in feel and V2 clickiness. Love them both!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm definitely a Zhanchi guy. I don't personally own a V2, but I've used some, and I can definitely tell my Z-Silk and regular Zhanchi are just *so* much better.


----------



## TheNoob (Apr 27, 2012)

interesting


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 27, 2012)

To be able to vote you should have to OWN and use both. Like I said when they are tensioned and lubed the same they are so similar you can't easily call one better than the other.


----------



## Eazoon (Apr 27, 2012)

The zhanchi and guhong are completely different cubes. The guhong is a full contact cube, while the zhanchi has very little contact. This gives the zhanchi a clicky feel, while the guhong has a very smooth feel. I like a fully modded and lubed guhong better than a zhanchi. But my favorite cube is the lingyun ii because it is like a hibrid between the two. Btw, a fully modded and lubed zhanchi is still amazing, but I just don't like the clicky feel.


----------



## cuber08 (May 15, 2012)

hey guys thanks before reading this i was over the fence but now i think i wanna get the guhong over the zhanchi so thanks!


----------



## Iggy (May 15, 2012)

I prefer the Guhong V2. I think I overlubed my Zhanchi.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 15, 2012)

Zhanchi for speed, Guhong for smoothness.

Zhanchi more likely to pop, Guhong, hardly ever pop.


----------



## Tristan97tfj (May 15, 2012)

Zhanchi for clicky feel, Guhong v2 for smoothness, Zhanchi for speed and the Guhong is quieter, not that it matters much.
They both have very similar corner cutting.


----------



## aznanimedude (May 15, 2012)

for the past week when i've been waking up and grabbing my cube to do solves for the day, later on when i go back to my room i realize i've been using my guhong all day and not really noticing just due to how smooth it is, so i've actually just been comfortable using either one to speedcube lately lol.

they do have palpable noticeable differences, but either way you get a good cube that each have their own advantages.

like both personally


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (May 29, 2012)

is it just me or that zhanchis are smoother

me and my friends zhanchis arae both slightly crispy but compared to guhongs from many of our friends, they are a lot crispier(the guhongs)

why is this?


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 29, 2012)

Iggy said:


> I prefer the Guhong V2. I think I overlubed my Zhanchi.



What lube did you use? My Zhanchi is un-lubed


----------



## cubenut99 (May 29, 2012)

Guhong is so much better than the Zhanchi and Have a video on youtube explaining why.


----------



## Winball (May 29, 2012)

cubenut99 said:


> Guhong is so much better than the Zhanchi and Have a video on youtube explaining why.



+1. zanchi overshoots


----------



## keny456789 (May 29, 2012)

Oh,it is a bad news to me as i have just bought ZhanChi yesterday...


----------



## Eazoon (May 29, 2012)

keny456789 said:


> Oh,it is a bad news to me as i have just bought ZhanChi yesterday...


 
Dont worry, the zhanchi is amazing, its just preference. it doesnt overshoot once you learn to control it, I went from crappy rubiks to zhanchi and its not too fast at all.


----------



## BlackStahli (May 30, 2012)

idk about my guhong, but i put CRC it in and it was pretty damn fast, but didn't corner cut as easily as my zhanchi. probably because i used lubix on my zhanchi hehe 
but anyway, out of the box, even after freshly lubing it, i feel like the zhanchi is better. i just looove the crispy feel as opposed to the smooth feel of the guhong. too bad that crispiness only lasts for a month or so of usage before breaking in :/


----------



## MWilson (May 30, 2012)

The only real answer to this is that both are way beyond what any reasonable, experienced person would consider a "minimum" in performance for speed solving. Either get both and decide for yourself, or take a chance and just get one or the other. The risk is not in whether or not it will be the better of the two, it's in whether or not you would prefer the feel of one over the other. I guess one significant factor is what a person does to their cube. There's more than one way to properly lubricate and break in a cube, and likewise there's more than one way to f*** it up. If someone is slow with a decently prepared/maintained/broken in GuHong or Zhanchi, then it's 0% the cube's fault. _Especially_ if their reason is that they're getting pops and lock-ups.


----------



## MostEd (May 30, 2012)

I have both, 2 of each, all 4 are amazing. all are mains, because what if one breaks...


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 18, 2012)

Once you mod both of them they are much better.


----------



## Eazoon (Jun 18, 2012)

crazycat29 said:


> Once you mod both of them they are much better.



Yeah, the modded guhong gets smoother, and the modded zhanchi gets faster...


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Apr 27, 2013)

Couldn't make up my mind so bought both, but the guhong is stickerless, so I can use it at home. I was gonna buy both stickerless, but then I realised I needed a cube for competitions. Top notch review btw


----------

